# My coffee corner



## littleal (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi folks.

This is my setup so far, what is not in the pic is dare I say it a Morphy Richards coffee maker that has been relegated to the other side of the work top lol.

Have installed an under-counter water filter system to feed Miss Silvia, got fed up waiting for jug filter. Well pleased with it so far. Scuse quality, still trying to get to grips with new phone.

Alan


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice tidy set up there .sure it will make you great coffee


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good pairing -Silvia/Mignon.


----------



## littleal (Feb 28, 2015)

Still getting my head to us all the settings to get it right but its getting there. Just as well I have loads of beans to roast in the gene cafe. The Silvia is on a trip back to BB next week brought a naked pf which didn't fit so got sent one that was tested on Silvia in showroom and that didn't fit so she is on her way to the docs as so to speak. But well pleased with the combo apart from the bloody clumps and static, but will sort that when miss Silvia has had her medical lol


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

All set for some nice coffees







:good:


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks good Al. Odd about the group/pf issue though. Hope you're not decaffeinated for too long!


----------



## littleal (Feb 28, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Looks good Al. Odd about the group/pf issue though. Hope you're not decaffeinated for too long!


Hi all

Update, took Miss Silvia to BB and as they are hand made seems like the group head has been made to the minimum of the spec whereas the PF was made to the maximum of the spec. But was all sorted by Jordon, once again great customer service as usual from BBs staff

Alan


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good to hear.


----------

